# MS ACCESS freier JDBC Treiber



## Ramos (18. Jun 2005)

Hallo ich suche einen "kostenlosen" JDBC Treiber für Access DBs, kennt da jemand einen?

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Bleiglanz (19. Jun 2005)

ja, der odbc treiber der in der java jdk enthalten ist


----------



## Ramos (19. Jun 2005)

Ich möchte das ganze aber nicht über ODBC sondern nur mit einem JDBC Treiber machen.


----------



## Guest (19. Jun 2005)

http://www.aveconnect.com/jdbc-driver-MS-Access.htm


----------



## Ramos (19. Jun 2005)

danke an Gast, die hatte ich auch schon gefunden ist leider nur ne 30 Tage Testversion. Ich suche weiter


----------

